# Vivarium materials...



## Drazilek (Sep 28, 2007)

Hail,

I have read alot of the threads on the habitats forum on people building their vivariums from contiboard and such. What I was wondering is can you make an effect vivariums from contiboard that doesn't have a finish on it? And then put some kind of finish yourself, or is it simply not a good idea to do so?

I haven't got any plans do do it myself, but I was wondering if there was a good, safe and effective way.

Thanks in advance,

-Drazilek.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Contiboard (AKA melamine faced chipboard), by definition, is already finished. The board comes with the melamine facing already in place.

You CAN purchase MDF, build a vivarium with it and finish it yourself - but if you do you have to seal the vivarium inside and out with varnish. This is because MDF outgasses formaldehyde... which would not be good for your reptile.

Granted, I've been known to use white Contiboard and then put Fablon or some other "effect" stickybacked plastic on the inside... the green marble effect is great for tropical vivs


----------

